# Happy 1 Year Birthday Lou!



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I can't believe it's been 9 months since I first held you in my arms and you rode home from Denver on Maya's lap (and  on her lap!), now you are bigger than she is! Everyone said you looked like a bat with those gigantic ears and I just told you that you will grow into them and to ignore them  ... and you did. Happy birthday to our beautiful one year old girl 

Here you are the week we brought you home
















And now...









We love you baby!!!!!!


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday to Titon's best chick friend. (We have yet to meet but I can scent you). Here's to many more years of wonderful memories.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

LOL  Thanks TotonsDad! Oh, and Lou still  in the car even with the multiple weekly rides, and trust me, on raw diet, is NOT pretty! LOL. yeah, we def. have to do Bear Creek Dog Park soon once it warms up! :cold:


----------



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

awww Happy birthday lou!!! Such a sweet face!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

:birthday: Lou!


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday to you, Happy birthday to you, Happy birthday dear Lou, Happy birthday to you  :tongue:


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

happy birhtday beautiful girl!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Happy Birthday DEAR LOU!!!!
Hes beautiful!!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy Birthday, Lou! bat, bah, I see a beautiful girl there, very beautiful.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  She had a wonderful day at the dog park today since we couldn't go on her actual birthday (COLD!) and met a male GSD that looked almost identical to her and the same age, for some reason she wanted to play more with him than any other dog there!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

StarryNite said:


> Thanks everyone!  She had a wonderful day at the dog park today since we couldn't go on her actual birthday (COLD!) and met a male GSD that looked almost identical to her and the same age, for some reason she wanted to play more with him than any other dog there!


A boyfriend........??? :wub:
How cute!


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Happy Birthday beautiful girl!!!!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday Lu. You are a real black beauty! How cool to be born on Valentines Day!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Raziel said:


> A boyfriend........??? :wub:
> How cute!


LOL I know!!! My little girl is growing up! :wub:


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Debbieg said:


> Happy Birthday Lu. You are a real black beauty! How cool to be born on Valentines Day!


She was actually born on the 10th but I just got around to posting on Val day LOL  but close to it!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

happy birthday lou!


----------

